# What is the oldest cockapoo you have or have met



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was in pets at home at the weekend and noticed a lady with a black cockapoo so I couldn't help but have a chat. She said her cockapoo was 5 years old and was from Wales she said she had not herself met one older. I have been meeting a lot of cockapoo's where I walk recently ususally from places I don't recognise but I met one from Jukee Doodles last week which I think was 3 years old, he was lovely and Dexter and him got on well. I wondered what was the oldest cockapoo on this site and what was the oldest cockapoo people had met on their walks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

been told of one who was 17 years old....but only seen up to about 4 years old.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy and Inca will be 6 in june and september.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> Gypsy and Inca will be 6 in june and september.


 Monty's birthday is in June too and he will be 5.

Is it going quick Kendal?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

M&M's mummy said:


> Monty's birthday is in June too and he will be 5.
> 
> Is it going quick Kendal?




i know its scary. Echo will be 4 in september and Delta 2 in july.time is just flying by.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I met my first cockerpoo in 1973, jet black called Daisy and she lived to be 9yrs old


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My eldest cockapoo kd will be 8 in july,kenya was 6 in january xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> My eldest cockapoo kd will be 8 in july,kenya was 6 in january xxx


Think you have the oldest one on here- unless Daz has one older?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have met one that was 7.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

mandym said:


> My eldest cockapoo kd will be 8 in july,kenya was 6 in january xxx


Wow you were an "early adopter" (to quote a tech type phrase) of cockapoos!

I don't know what's the oldest one I've met to be honest.

Like many of you have said, I forget that Betty is 2 next month and as such all of you that already cockapoos when I got Betty, all have dogs that are 2 years older!! 

Time does fly!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

There is a 9 year old Cockapoo, bred by Joli King, who is very active at our local Agility Training classes. The lady also own the most "wired" Show Cocker dog I have ever come across too !

Stephen x


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

I met a pair of 10 year old cockapoos the other day- they were lovely, still with loads of energy!

xx


----------

